# Tilly; Tortie Tabby British Shorthair 9 yrs old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

TILLY
Tilly; Tortie Tabby British Shorthair 9 yrs old.
Lovely affectionate cat . She is a real sweet heart . 
She has just been neutered, microchipped and is vaccinated. 
Beautiful cat but must be a only cat.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Tilly; Tortie Tabby British Shorthair 9 yrs old.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

She's beautiful! Unfortunately, I already have a cat and you say she needs to be an only cat. It might help if you also say how she is with dogs (?) Most people on here have got one or tother...


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no idea how she is with dogs, I know the lady who runs the rescue they are at has lots of dogs of her own though, you are best to contact Pasty if you are interested in any


----------

